# barn



## bs0604 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2011)

It's a little blown out.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 17, 2011)

Blown out or blown up. Its completely gone.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 17, 2011)

It's snowed under.


----------



## mistermonday (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, it's a really nice black & white *BARN*, but I cropped the right 1/4 side off and now I am heading down to the *BAR*.
Regards, Murray


----------



## bs0604 (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## 480sparky (Dec 18, 2011)

First thing I'd do is clone out the red/white signs.  I'd also lose the chain.... it's extraneous.

I also wouldn't call it a barn.  Barns don't have flower boxes at the windows or fireplaces/chimneys.  Shed, maybe. Shack.

Nice capture & process, though!


----------



## bs0604 (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks for the feedback.  Makes me feel good you liked the capture/process.  I have Photoshop but find it daunting.   I guess this will give me an opportunity to try and figure out how use it  to lose the chain & signs.


----------



## ClearBlueDaze (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the subject. If you are near enough to go back, I would play with close ups of the wood and of the stone by themselves as well. The textures is wonderful and with the right light could be tons of fun.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 18, 2011)

bs0604 said:


> thanks for the feedback.  Makes me feel good you liked the capture/process.  I have Photoshop but find it daunting.   I guess this will give me an opportunity to try and figure out how use it  to lose the chain & signs.



Cloning is easy.  Taking them out, maybe 60 seconds.


----------



## janok (Dec 18, 2011)

I usually find it hard to capture good motives when there are too much going on in the background, especially if the background has the same tone/flavor as the main subject. When I can&#8217;t avoid getting such background, I try to blur and/or  tune down the colors on the background &#8211; so the motive in front gets more attention.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 18, 2011)

Home Sweet Home


----------



## mistermonday (Dec 18, 2011)

That's a really good image. I also like the processing and agree with 480Sparky's comments.
Regards, Murray


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2011)

at 22mm, you don't need F18 for sharpness... use the aperture to control the background, and blur it out a bit to make the subject stand out better. Go here Online Depth of Field Calculator   figure out what aperture you need at the distance you are shooting from... to make a clean DOF around the subject, without including the background. It would really improved the shot. Wide angle lenses have super wide DOF so you could probably get by at F4  or so.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 18, 2011)

If you can, return next summer when the trees are full of leaves.  That way, you'll have a lush, green foliage-filled background as opposed to naked trees.


----------



## bs0604 (Dec 19, 2011)

cgipson1 is suggesting to decrease the aperature in order to purposely blur the background somewhat & thus enhance the photo?
to sparky:  I live about 15 mins from this location so will definitely head over there again in the spring.  
I hope the attached link loads my version of cloning out the signs & chains.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 19, 2011)

I  hope your roof is in better shape.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is some editing I did on this photo. Gave a lens blur to the background and used selective color mask to give it a little more POP. I used the white color, grey color for the image and then used the cyan to bring down the sky color so the barn was more center of attention. Also took a little noise out with a smoothing filter. Hope you like it.




barnPS-1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice job Vip. You've nicely made the house pop out of the background.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Bynx, I thought this was an interesting picture from the start. I like how this old house/barn stands alone I bet in the night time its spooky.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 20, 2011)

Its spooky at noon hour. Id like to see the person(s) who live there.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Dec 21, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Its spooky at noon hour. Id like to see the person(s) who live there.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 21, 2011)

I would expect nothing else. Except him holding a banjo perhaps.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 21, 2011)

vipgraphx said:


> Here is some editing I did on this photo. Gave a lens blur to the background and used selective color mask to give it a little more POP. I used the white color, grey color for the image and then used the cyan to bring down the sky color so the barn was more center of attention. Also took a little noise out with a smoothing filter. Hope you like it.
> r



Mucho better!  It looks like the barn is floating in front of my screen!!!!!


----------

